# SP-540 No ink during test print



## snowmancanada (May 2, 2008)

Hey guys, I just purchased a used SP-540v and transfered it home. I plugged it in and ran a test print and hardly any ink came out. The machine did a clean by itself when i first turned it on. The printer sat for 3 days. It printed perfectly right before I purchased. Any suggestions? Thanks in advance.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Ok snowman - I have plenty of ideas - so I need to ask - did you unink the machine for transport? How long was the machine off before you turned it back on? I am thinking some ink has dried up in the head? Some work but not the end of the day. Do you have the manual? Answer these questions and I will give you some things to get you back up! Remember the roland machine does not store cleaning fluid so when it does cleaning it pushes ink through the lines. Depending on whether or not the ink was removed will let me know the possiblity of you having got ink in the lines. The manual so I can tell you which page to go to in the manual. I will be up for a little while - I am on the east coast so get back and let's see where we are. You have a good investment - love my rolands.


----------



## snowmancanada (May 2, 2008)

I noticed that there is no ink getting to the head. Does anyone know how to syringe ink to the heads? Pic below









Thanks


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Since your last post have you done anything. Like a powerful clean. I can tell you how to syringe but do you have the right size syringe?


----------



## snowmancanada (May 2, 2008)

idonaldson said:


> Since your last post have you done anything. Like a powerful clean. I can tell you how to syringe but do you have the right size syringe?


I did try a powerful clean, tried putting some cleaning fluid in caps, and did a manual clean.

I bought a syringe and think it's the right size to fit on the ink line.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

On your machine - before you do the syringe - do a powerful clean. Powerful clean pushes ink from the cartrigdes to the heads. So that should work. Next if it doesn't I would have you do an ink renewal - which is a little more agressive. Since you do not have ink in any of your lines - if you still want to syringe then you can remove where the waste bottle is and draw from their. Remember if there are two lines their you have to cap one. From what I see you will be doing a lot of pulling. The bad thing about the syringe if you have an air leak anywhere you will pull air. if your capping station is failing their will be air coming in from there. So now you have enough - do the powerful and see where you are. I will tell you where to find the renewal next.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

Irv keeps beating me to these! How did the powerful clean come out?


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Dont forget waste tank lines are clear. You can fill capping station with fluid and use the syringe to pull from waste tank end of hose. 
You can also put the head in place on capping station and suck from the waste line. This will draw ink thru entire system.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Snowman - you do not have ink renewal under your menu - sub menu - so your most aggressive ink action is the powerful cleaning - if you start getting something - drop to medium and then normal. You have two heads so if you get 2 colors and not the last two you can syringe to save the ink. either from the waste bottle area or unscrew and do it from the Y prior to the pump.


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

Make sure that ink is coming out during the cleaning cycle.
Soak the heads by clamping the ink lines below the head and filling the capping station. Leave overnight, over the w/e.


----------



## snowmancanada (May 2, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the help and suggestions! I ended up using a syringe to pull ink through the lines as they were full of air. After that and a few cleanings test print came out perfect


----------



## wwpro (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm having the same problem with my SP300V, I'm going to bed now, so I was doing some research for tomorrow.

I know I can remove the waste bottle and pull from there, but I'd rather remove the cover and go to the "Y" and pull from there, but not sure how to do that, what needs to come apart in order to do that ...

Any help or guidance would be appreciated !

Thanks a lot


----------

